# Fertilizer and shrimp???



## Mattyshrimp (Jul 30, 2018)

I have 10 cherry shrimp in a 20 gallon planted tank. Is it safe to use Premium Nutrition plant care while my cherry shrimp are in the tank?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm sure you can email the company to check.


----------



## thezenmaestro (Jul 6, 2018)

You are fine buddy. Besides, your plants don't even require that many fertilizers.


----------



## Mattyshrimp (Jul 30, 2018)

thezenmaestro said:


> You are fine buddy. Besides, your plants don't even require that many fertilizers.


Awsome thanks, and I cant wait for all the baby shrimp haha


----------

